# Senate Republican threatens impeachments of past Democratic presidents



## smf (Jan 25, 2021)

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news...-impeachment-trump-past-democratic-presidents

“If it is a good idea to impeach and try former presidents, what about former Democratic presidents when Republicans get the majority in 2022?”

Sure. Great idea. Do Trump now and in 2022 go after other former presidents that did something illegal. If anything that should gain even more support on both sides, because everyone wants justice right?

Or are republicans up for some quid pro quo, let us break the law and we'll let you break the law???


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 25, 2021)

I heard Abraham Lincoln shoplifted and crossed the road wherever he felt like it! 


Serious shit man.


----------



## Seliph (Jan 25, 2021)

We should retroactively impeach every president since most of them are war criminals


----------



## Valwinz (Jan 25, 2021)

Is a good thing many people here can not vote in the USA


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 25, 2021)

smf said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/us-news...-impeachment-trump-past-democratic-presidents
> 
> “If it is a good idea to impeach and try former presidents, what about former Democratic presidents when Republicans get the majority in 2022?”
> 
> ...


It's a empty threat


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 25, 2021)

Ronald Reagan sold pirate dvds from his car boot.


----------



## SG854 (Jan 25, 2021)

Impeach Nixon


----------



## Seliph (Jan 26, 2021)

Impeach Andrew Jackson, that guy was a jerk


----------



## CMDreamer (Jan 26, 2021)

If they knew that any former president did something illegal and didn't do a thing to take them to Justice and be judged, then they are partners in crime.

So then, they should also be impeached and hindered to occupy any public/politic charge in the future.

Otherwise it is an invitation to look aside and do nothing, which in the end will pave the road for burglars.

People really want that slag "representing" them?


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 26, 2021)

Trump is gone and I thought that myself and the rest of the world would no longer need to laugh at America. Then I see this thread and now we are all like


----------



## Seliph (Jan 26, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Trump is gone and I thought that myself and the rest of the world would no longer need to laugh at America. Then I see this thread and now we are all like
> 
> View attachment 243477


It's just an endless cycle of pain over here!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 26, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Trump is gone and I thought that myself and the rest of the world would no longer need to laugh at America. Then I see this thread and now we are all like
> 
> View attachment 243477


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 26, 2021)

How is that a threat? Biden doesn't get to preach terrorism in his last days in office either, so of course he's going to be impeached when he pulls something like that.

If I was Cornyn, though, I'd be worried about ever getting re - elected. Fox brainwashing only goes so far,and I don't think most want to re-elect a party that excuses or even endorses American terrorism.

Besides... How is this still relevant? It was Trump putting this bipartisan bullshit on the agenda all the time. It's time to fight covid, damnit.


----------



## Retro_Mod_Gamer (Jan 26, 2021)

Impeach Ben Franklin. Think of all of the people harmed by electricity!


----------



## Lumstar (Jan 26, 2021)

Agenda or no, it's essentially precedent that no president shall be tried as the defendant in a court of law for the remainder of their natural life.


----------



## smf (Jan 26, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


> It's a empty threat



Whether it is or not, I say go for it.



Lumstar said:


> Agenda or no, it's essentially precedent that no president shall be tried as the defendant in a court of law for the remainder of their natural life.



Just because something has never happened, doesn't mean it's a precedent.

https://www.lexology.com/library/detail.aspx?g=98e4773a-7181-4467-9e3d-a0922eedf75f



Retro_Mod_Gamer said:


> Impeach Ben Franklin. Think of all of the people harmed by electricity!



Apart from it being pointless impeaching someone who has died, he would also not receive a fair trial as he wouldn't be able to mount a defence.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 26, 2021)

Seliph said:


> We should retroactively impeach every president since most of them are war criminals


Personally, I think we should impeach the government


----------



## smf (Jan 26, 2021)

Seliph said:


> We should retroactively impeach every president since most of them are war criminals



War crimes are heard at the Hague, it would be unusual if their own country would be a party.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 26, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Personally, I think we should impeach the government


Fuck it, we’re impeaching the entire us


----------



## Seliph (Jan 26, 2021)

smf said:


> War crimes are heard at the Hague, it would be unusual if their own country would be a party.


Well uhhh I'll just find a workaround for that


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 26, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Fuck it, we’re impeaching the entire us


That’s the spirit!


----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 26, 2021)

Seliph said:


> Well uhhh I'll just find a workaround for that


----------



## Seliph (Jan 26, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> View attachment 243583


Exactly!


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jan 26, 2021)

Seliph said:


> We should retroactively impeach every president since most of them are war criminals


Yeah, if we're looking into past presidents, then the likes of Reagan should absolutely be re-examined.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



AmandaRose said:


> Trump is gone and I thought that myself and the rest of the world would no longer need to laugh at America. Then I see this thread and now we are all like
> 
> View attachment 243477


It's not like the obnoxious Trump moron supporters just disappeared after we replaced him.


----------



## Seliph (Jan 26, 2021)

MikaDubbz said:


> Yeah, if we're looking into past presidents, then the likes of Reagan should absolutely be re-examined.


God I would love to revive Reagan just so I can kick his ass again


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jan 26, 2021)

Retro_Mod_Gamer said:


> Impeach Ben Franklin. Think of all of the people harmed by electricity!


I think you need to have been a president in order to be impeachable.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 26, 2021)

and this is why i like monarchy/communism (that supports human rights,which none does yet) this is just showing how broken the two party system is,what I'm saying is communism can work if the head honcho a) supports human rights, and B) can abstain from power consuming corruption it just depends on the person in charge


----------



## Retro_Mod_Gamer (Jan 27, 2021)

MikaDubbz said:


> I think you need to have been a president in order to be impeachable.


Why get hung up on rules all of a sudden?


----------



## smf (Jan 27, 2021)

Seliph said:


> Well uhhh I'll just find a workaround for that



You won't, if someone on a computer game forum can point out a flaw in your plan then it's unlikely that your ideas are going to change the legal framework of the US.


----------



## Seliph (Jan 27, 2021)

smf said:


> You won't, if someone on a computer game forum can point out a flaw in your plan then it's unlikely that your ideas are going to change the legal framework of the US.


You underestimate my power


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 27, 2021)

Seliph said:


> You underestimate my power


----------



## smf (Jan 27, 2021)

Seliph said:


> You underestimate my power



If anything, I overestimated your power.


----------



## Seliph (Jan 28, 2021)

smf said:


> If anything, I overestimated your power.


Y'know the Pharisees said that exact thing to Jesus and look where it landed them


----------



## smf (Jan 28, 2021)

Seliph said:


> Y'know the Pharisees said that exact thing to Jesus and look where it landed them



https://www.jpost.com/blogs/past-imperfect-confronting-jewish-history/who-were-the-pharisees-404112

_In Jewish tradition, the Pharisees are forerunners of the rabbis in theology and practice. This group of scribes and teachers established the foundation of Judaism for two millennia and are heroes in Jewish history._

Do you think you are Jesus?


----------



## JaapDaniels (Jan 28, 2021)

Seliph said:


> Y'know the Pharisees said that exact thing to Jesus and look where it landed them


Crusified and death for more then 2000 years by now, and yet people learned nothing from his death.
ahwel at least he's gone.


----------



## Seliph (Jan 28, 2021)

smf said:


> https://www.jpost.com/blogs/past-imperfect-confronting-jewish-history/who-were-the-pharisees-404112
> 
> _In Jewish tradition, the Pharisees are forerunners of the rabbis in theology and practice. This group of scribes and teachers established the foundation of Judaism for two millennia and are heroes in Jewish history._
> 
> Do you think you are Jesus?


No I think Jesus thought he was me


----------



## smf (Jan 28, 2021)

Seliph said:


> No I think Jesus thought he was me



You're over 2000 years old?


----------



## Seliph (Jan 28, 2021)

smf said:


> You're over 2000 years old?


Yeah probably last I checked it was somewhere around there

Might be a little over 9000? I'd have to double-check to be honest


----------



## smf (Jan 28, 2021)

Seliph said:


> Yeah probably last I checked it was somewhere around there
> 
> Might be a little over 9000? I'd have to double-check to be honest



Well I'm honored that I'm the most important thing in your universe right now.


----------



## Seliph (Jan 28, 2021)

smf said:


> Well I'm honored that I'm the most important thing in your universe right now.


You're welcome


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Jan 28, 2021)

Why shouldnt Biden be impeached for threatening to withold aid from Ukraine unless an investigation into his son was dropped?

You know..... that thing they impeached Trump for NOT doing that Biden DID do?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 29, 2021)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> Why shouldnt Biden be impeached for threatening to withold aid from Ukraine unless an investigation into his son was dropped?
> 
> You know..... that thing they impeached Trump for NOT doing that Biden DID do?


okay now your officially getting into troll territory in my book.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Jan 29, 2021)

monkeyman4412 said:


> okay now your officially getting into troll territory in my book.


Why


----------



## Iamapirate (Jan 31, 2021)

If and when Republicans get the House (and the senate) they should impeach


----------

